# Spray Bar for API Filstar XLP (solution works for all models)



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

I found the perfect inexpensive spray bar for the API Filstar XPS, XPM, XPL, etc and wanted to spread the word.

After doing some measuring, I ordered the (overseas) spray bar called: Rain Bar Unit for 23-30" fish tanks. Which worked perfectly. Easiest installation ever.



>


1.) Remove Spray Nozel from the elbow keeping the elbow intact 
(custom elbows are not needed, use the filstar better quality hook-ups)


>


2.) Plug the small in to the hole and screw slightly (pefect fit)
Note: (custom elbows are not needed, use the filstar better quality hook-ups)
3.) Connect the included rainbars to the length needed
4.) Use the suction cup and end cap

Hope someone finds this useful. The Regal filters are amazing, but need a spray bar!


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

You can just make one for about 5 dollars at home depot 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks a lot like the old style spray bar the Filstars used to come with. Nice find.


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting.
That's very cool


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

trapperwolves said:


> Thanks for posting.
> That's very cool


No problem. It was a lot less expensive and easier than getting all the parts separately to build one. Our local Home Depot prices are outrages! The included suction cups are surprisingly high quality.

Figured a lot of people which love the Filstar line are probably going to miss the spraybar, and this was worth sharing.


----------



## david meyers (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got a Filstar & am not happy with the outflow nozzle. 
where do I get one of those rainbars? You didn't say.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone know the diameter size this is to fit the filstar ?


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing this. I've been wanting this for while it will save lot time just drilling the holes.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't use the Filstar but it is nice to see things are available for making the personal choice items and it does look nice.


----------



## ToddL (May 20, 2018)

What a great idea and find. This was a great help! Just ordered it on Amazon. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## MartyD6 (Aug 11, 2020)

I wish this worked but it doesn't -- won't fit either of my Filstar filters. The diameter of the plastic input end is slightly too small for the Filstar output piece, and it simply won't stay on. I find it floating in the tank over and over. VERY DISAPPOINTING!


----------

